# Afghan Is ALL Finished!



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I started this before Christmas last year and it's finally finished. I made it rather wide and longer than most. DH likes an afghan wide and long enough to cover him when he wants. After it got long enough to drag the floor, I put it in a plastic bag a new queen size pillow came in. I just flipped it around as needed to keep it clean. Now, probably some of you will have a tip easier and much more clever than that. Anyway, here it is. :bouncy:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW That is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

kandmcockrell said:


> WOW That is beautiful!!!!!


What they Said^^^^


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and how many sheeps did you have to skin?



*dies Laughing!!!*


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats beautiful ! (now here I go showing my ignorance)
> 
> was it knitted?  crochetted? :help: or woven on a loom? :stars:
> 
> and how many sheeps did you have to skin?


LOL It's knitted. I didn't skin any sheep. The yarn came from Hobby Lobby. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!! WOW!!! :goodjob:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love the pattern and the color!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!
That is really beautiful.
bopeep


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Beautiful....now we need a pic of it on your DH.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is beautiful work, and a lot of it! 

Simply stunning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep! Stunning is very accurate in my mind to apply to that beautiful Afghan.

That's a LOT of work.
How many skeins of which yarn? What sized needles? I know when I crochet an afghan I make them longer and wider (I don't like little ones either).

Angie


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW - inspirational 

thanks for sharing


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Shazza said:


> Beautiful....now we need a pic of it on your DH.


I haven't talked him into cooperating yet.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, terrific job on the afghan. I'm currently crocheting one which looks very similar pattern wise and it's in a cranberry color using I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby as well. Your picture has given me some inspiration to keep going. Thank you!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice knitting!

I hope it keeps you warm all summer long!



Have a toasty day!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely--very nice pattern!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady that is beautiful! I don't think I have that sort of patience though. That is a lot of knitting.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That is beautiful! Love the pattern.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> I don't think I have that sort of patience though. That is a lot of knitting.


Most of the knitting was done in the evenings when DH and I were watching the news shows we watch every night. I can't just sit. I have to be doing something with my hands. It's a mindless pattern.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow... that is so beautiful!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

No kidding,, that is an incredible piece of Fiber art!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow...that is one impressive afghan!! GREAT job!!!!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

That sure is beautiful, I am quite envious of your skills.


----------

